# GT CCell2 coils



## JurgensSt (15/12/18)

Looking for the ceramic GT CCELL2 coils for the Vaporesso Casecade 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (15/12/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Looking for the ceramic GT CCELL2 coils for the Vaporesso Casecade
> 
> Sent from small screen



https://vapehyper.co.za/products/vaporesso-nrg-replacement-coils?variant=12154801848393


Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

